# Anybody know a good Whippet breeder in the south west??



## Shady (29 July 2017)

Hi gang
I wonder if anybody on here could point me in the right direction for buying a good Whippet puppy within reach of Cornwall, i have no idea and want to help a family member find one. I did suggest a rescue but they have young children and felt a puppy would be better, they have really set their hearts on one and it would be a wonderful home , i 'd like to contribute to buying it but i have no idea how much a pup is or where to find a good breeder. Any suggestions will be gratefully received


----------



## lizziebell (29 July 2017)

Any particular type of whippet - show, pet, race? I only ask because each group tend to promote their litters by different mediums. Show breeders are more likely to have their own websites and use particular Facebook groups/ pages - look at the show lines they like and you'll easily find them online. Race bred are quite a closed community and they are better off going to race meets and asking people there. Lots of pet type breeders that advertise on the usual advertising websites and Facebook.

Try a couple of Facebook groups; UK whippet puppies available and Whippet Puppies Available. Some very experienced established breeders promote on these groups.


----------



## Shady (29 July 2017)

Thanks Lizziebell, i confess to knowing absolutely nothing about Whippets other than i think they are very pretty and lots of people on here have them . It would be a pet so character and health more  important than type. I will look as you suggested, i like to buy my cats by the reputation of the breeder so i'd  like to steer them away from buying off the Gumtree or Preloved!


----------



## lizziebell (29 July 2017)

Shady said:



			Thanks Lizziebell, i confess to knowing absolutely nothing about Whippets other than i think they are very pretty and lots of people on here have them . It would be a pet so character and health more  important than type. I will look as you suggested, i like to buy my cats by the reputation of the breeder so i'd  like to steer them away from buying off the Gumtree or Preloved!
		
Click to expand...

There is a really good database of whippet breeding - might be worth looking at. It's the Whippet Breed Archive. 
https://whippet.breedarchive.com/home/index


----------



## Fools Motto (29 July 2017)

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findapuppy/display.aspx?breed=1030&area=8

A family member of mine is also on the look out, and apparently has reserved a pup (mating yet to take place, but will happen before the year is out) breeder based in Warminster, Wiltshire. I can shout if and when I find out more?


----------



## Leo Walker (29 July 2017)

Mine are working/race bred as thats the type I like. Big tough dogs with good brains and lots of personality. Floyd is nearly a year old now and cost me £300. They seem to go from £250 to £600 depending on type and colour. There are lots of pups about usually. 

Heres a litter of pups in Torquay:

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1659643-2-female-2-male-whippet-pups-torquay.html


----------



## Snowfilly (29 July 2017)

Unhelpful but I'm based in Cornwall and have had three whippets, all of whom were out of county trips. First two were pre internet days; Mum saw the first litter in Horse and Hound, and the second was advertised in Exchange and Mart.

The last one, 7 years ago, was through a sight hound group on facebook and was born in Somerset. Might be worth looking for specialist groups online, there's plenty around. Also have a look for any dog shows if you're after a show type and talk to the handlers.


----------



## Shady (29 July 2017)

Fekk!! they are all really different aren't they! very confused now
Thanks so much for the replies, i looked at that litter LW but to me it reads like they churn them out a bit with the minimum of cover... 
 I went straight to the Kennel Club site to narrow it down to Devon/Cornwall but i can't seem to pull up web sites for most of the breeders listed and i'd like to read their gumph and look at their dogs before i pick up the phone and make an idiot of myself  i really hate knowing nothing about a breed, feel like a right wally! wish they wanted a kitten or a Weim, i'd be fine then!
Time to talk to the family again and narrow it down a bit, i sort of want one myself now too


----------



## Leo Walker (29 July 2017)

Shady said:



			Time to talk to the family again and narrow it down a bit, i sort of want one myself now too

Click to expand...

You do! Look at this little face!


----------



## {97702} (29 July 2017)

Shady said:



			Fekk!! they are all really different aren't they! very confused now
Thanks so much for the replies, i looked at that litter LW but to me it reads like they churn them out a bit with the minimum of cover... 
 I went straight to the Kennel Club site to narrow it down to Devon/Cornwall but i can't seem to pull up web sites for most of the breeders listed and i'd like to read their gumph and look at their dogs before i pick up the phone and make an idiot of myself  i really hate knowing nothing about a breed, feel like a right wally! wish they wanted a kitten or a Weim, i'd be fine then!
Time to talk to the family again and narrow it down a bit, i sort of want one myself now too

Click to expand...

Don't you dare, I would come and steal it immediately     Personally I wouldn't recommend working bred whippets if you want an easy life - go for show bred, they are more relaxed and easy going


----------



## Chiffy (30 July 2017)

I agree with Levrier, especially for a pet family home.
It's completely the wrong side of the country but google Selinko Whippets, they are friends of mine, breed gorgeous Whippets and have lots of pictures on their website. If you email them, they are kind enough people to recommend a breeder for you if they know one in the area you want.


----------

